# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Rotura o fuga (grande) del acueducto del Trasvase.

## JMTrigos

Se me hace raro no haber visto ninguna mención ni enlace.

http://www.elmundo.es/comunidad-vale...7258b4583.html

http://www.diarioinformacion.com/veg...a/1568138.html

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EoBgBIV9nI0

Saludos.

----------

NoRegistrado (17-nov-2014),Varanya (21-nov-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Yo lo he visto. Pero, la verdad es que no he querido ponerlo. Como bien citas, ha salido en multitud de sitios.
 Es en la misma zona en donde se dijo por aquí que había filtraciones.

 Saludos. Miguel

----------


## No Registrado

Es que lo que queremos es que se rompa para siempre, mientras tanto...

----------


## HUESITO

> Es que lo que queremos es que se rompa para siempre, mientras tanto...


No me parecen acertadas tus palabras....Podría ocurrir una desgracia.
Saludos.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> No me parecen acertadas tus palabras....Podría ocurrir una desgracia.
> Saludos.


Yo también creo que no son muy afortunadas. Pero sí se puede decir que está bien que una lancha de la Armada se suba encima de una lancha de Greenpeace adrede y haya hecho cortes de brazos y tendones a activistas ... Y muchas cosas más. Sin problemas.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## No Registrado

De verdad que...
Evidentemente digo que se rompa para siempre como una metafora de que desaparezca para siempre. Es ridículo pensar que el trasvase se puede "romper" con un problema de estos y que sea para siempre, ya vimos hace un par de años cuando hubo un problema serio en uno de los túneles que se arregla y a seguir expoliando el agua. En cualquier caso visto como os tomais las cosas, rehago mi post:

Lo que queremos es que se rompa para siempre, pero en uno de esos escasos momentos que no se esta desviando el río Tajo a Levante, y entonces como no hay agua se rompa sin ningún daño humano o material pero de una forma que no se pueda arreglar nunca, y así se acabe con esta injusticia y este maltrato al que estamos sometidos los ribereños por parte de Levante con el benplácito de nuestros políticos locales.

¿está bien así?

----------


## HUESITO

Mejor, al menos no da lugar a malos entendimientos. 
Los activistas, se ponen ahí porque es su trabajo por tanto deben asumir posibles riesgos....

----------


## No Registrado

Ya, eso es como si yo en vez de poner el mensaje que he puesto antes, pongo que es lo que tiene robar el agua a otra cuenca, que tienen que asumir posibles riesgos...

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Mejor, al menos no da lugar a malos entendimientos. 
> Los activistas, se ponen ahí porque es su trabajo por tanto deben asumir posibles riesgos....


No es su trabajo, es su compromiso con el medio ambiente.
 Es un poco distinto.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## HUESITO

> No es su trabajo, es su compromiso con el medio ambiente.
>  Es un poco distinto.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel.


Pues creo que no Miguel. Conozco a algunos que son "muy bien pagados" por montar circos de ese tipo y en sus contratos, consta el riesgo al que se exponen.
Saludos.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Pues creo que no Miguel. Conozco a algunos que son "muy bien pagados" por montar circos de ese tipo y en sus contratos, consta el riesgo al que se exponen.
> Saludos.


Pues te rogaría, que si expones lo que dices, digas nombres y apellidos, y el contenido del contrato al que te refieres.
 Si los conoces, te será fácil decirlo. En los contratos, no se pueden indicar los riesgos que dices, porque sería ilegal.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## HUESITO

Nombres , Alfonso Hernadez, 23 añitos. El mes pasado estaba en Belgica (Bruselas), manifestandose con un grupo de pelopinchos ó greñuos por no se que.... y te digo que el billete a Bruselas de ida y vuelta, el alojamiento y las dietas, estaban pagadas.... Tu sabes que nadie trabaja por amor al arte... :Cool: 
Un saludo.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Nombres , Alfonso Hernadez, 23 añitos. El mes pasado estaba en Belgica (Bruselas), manifestandose con un grupo de pelopinchos ó greñuos por no se que.... y te digo que el billete a Bruselas de ida y vuelta, el alojamiento y las dietas, estaban pagadas.... Tu sabes que nadie trabaja por amor al arte...
> Un saludo.


 Hombre, yo te diría que si hay gente que hace cosas por amor al arte, Miguel Ángel Sánchez y su compañero hacen todas sus reivindicaciones sin cobrar un euro público o privado. Y bastantes más. Luis Miguel Domínguez, está haciendo una campaña totalmente altruista en defensa del lobo ibérico, tampoco cobra nada. El doctor San Martín ha ido el Viernes a Aranjuez a dar una conferencia sobre el desastre económico del trasvase y no ha cobrado nada.

 Ahora bien, si ese "pelopincho o greñúo" como tú con desprecio describes, resulta que se está aprovechando del dinero público para sus viajes, pues te ruego que pongas el nombre completo y si puedes el tf., para que yo mismo le llame. Y si es preciso, le denuncio. Para mí sería tan grave como lo de ese que se ha ido a Canarias a revolcarse a costa del Senado y de mis impuestos.

 Luego, sobre esa expresión "manifestarse por nosequé", pues a lo mejor deberías de informarte, porque puede ser algo importante. Y te lo razono, los últimos éxitos que ha conseguido Greenpeace (es de quien hablamos ahora en concreto), son en el 2012, entre otros:
-Que Inditex y otras grandes dejen de utilizar productos tóxicos en la elaboración de ropa.
-Que la pesca de arrastre de profundidad se elimine en el Atlántico paulatinamente.
-Que UK multe a los armadores que fabricaban barcos para pesca ilegal.
-Que Corea  renuncie a la caza "científica" de ballenas.
etc,etc,etc... Muchísimas más. Son cosas importantes, no crees?

También otros "pelúos y greñúo", como el Doctor Félix Rodríguez de la Fuente, consiguieron que se creara el Parque Nacional de las Tablas de Daimiel cuando lo iban a dejar frito el Marquesito y sus amigos, que se protegiera más Cazorla. Que no se arrasara Doñana.
Por no hablar de los frailes, religiosos y médicos que se van a combatir el ébola y otras desdichas.
 Hay mucha gente "pelúa y greñúa". Sólo hay que levantar la cabeza y observar.
 Mucha gente pelúa y greñúa, ha conseguido que el mundo y España en particular sea un poco mejor. Y además, debajo de esas greñas y pelopinchos, hay en su gran mayoría, biólogos, antropólogos y demás científicos con una alta preparación académica.
Precisamente, la gente con menos nivel de preparación suelen ser los que menos les preocupan éstos temas

¿No crees, Huesito?
Por favor, pon esos datos que faltan porque intentaré ponerme en contacto con él. Con eso que has puesto me salen cientos.

 Saludos. Miguel

 PD. Mira que estoy a favor de esas prospecciones, pero es que hay cosas y actitudes que me superan.

----------

JMTrigos (19-nov-2014),MarDeCastilla (21-feb-2015),Varanya (24-nov-2014)

----------


## HUESITO

> Hombre, yo te diría que si hay gente que hace cosas por amor al arte, Miguel Ángel Sánchez y su compañero hacen todas sus reivindicaciones sin cobrar un euro público o privado. Y bastantes más. Luis Miguel Domínguez, está haciendo una campaña totalmente altruista en defensa del lobo ibérico, tampoco cobra nada. El doctor San Martín ha ido el Viernes a Aranjuez a dar una conferencia sobre el desastre económico del trasvase y no ha cobrado nada.
> 
>  Ahora bien, si ese "pelopincho o greñúo" como tú con desprecio describes, resulta que se está aprovechando del dinero público para sus viajes, pues te ruego que pongas el nombre completo y si puedes el tf., para que yo mismo le llame. Y si es preciso, le denuncio. Para mí sería tan grave como lo de ese que se ha ido a Canarias a revolcarse a costa del Senado y de mis impuestos.
> 
>  Luego, sobre esa expresión "manifestarse por nosequé", pues a lo mejor deberías de informarte, porque puede ser algo importante. Y te lo razono, los últimos éxitos que ha conseguido Greenpeace (es de quien hablamos ahora en concreto), son en el 2012, entre otros:
> -Que Inditex y otras grandes dejen de utilizar productos tóxicos en la elaboración de ropa.
> -Que la pesca de arrastre de profundidad se elimine en el Atlántico paulatinamente.
> -Que UK multe a los armadores que fabricaban barcos para pesca ilegal.
> -Que Corea  renuncie a la caza "científica" de ballenas.
> ...


Miguel, dejo el tema porque este era la rotura del acueducto.
Lo de greñuos y pelopinchos, es por la pinta que suelen llevar. Son personas que no se aprecian y dejan de lado su aspecto físico.
En este grupo no se incluyen los grandes maestros, solo los NINIS.
Francisco de Asis , era un hombre con barba mal cuidada y fíjate...
En fin, no mas coment.
Saludos.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Yo lo había dejado ya en el mensaje anterior. Sólo puse ese texto porque se había cometido una injusticia con esas palabras, además de haber puesto datos personales, que no está permitido.
 Pero bueno, nada más que decir...

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

